# Venison: Rump roast?



## reflect (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi,

I had a co-worker today drop a frozen 6 lbs deer rump roast on me to smoke.

I am unsure what temp to cook to.

I am unsure, in general, how I should smoke this thing.

Also do I use the normal rubs and finishing sauces or ???

Thank you,

Brian


----------



## ultramag (Oct 12, 2006)

Some good info posted by Dutch in this thread- Smoking Venison


----------



## reflect (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks, I shot him a PM. That post seems to be over brining and making a ham type outcome.

Thank you,

Brian


----------

